# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói giá rẻ

## thuyduyen2310

*Cho thuê nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình và các dịch vụ trọn gói*
- Cung cấp dịch vụ tại Thung Nai, nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách. Chuyên phục vụ cho các Công ty du lịch và sinh viên…
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 2 ngày như sau:* nhà sàn, ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong bữa tối, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ từ 280.000đ/ người, 380.000đ/ người, 400.000đ/ người và 450.000đ/ người.*
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói 1 ngày như sau:* ăn 1 bữa chính – thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ từ 150.000đ/ người, 180.000đ/ người, 200.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Động Thác Bờ.
*(Các mức giá trên khác nhau về mức ăn, các dịch vụ khác giống nhau).*
*Địa Chỉ:  Nhà Sàn Cối Xay Gió Thung Nai Hòa Bình*
*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Ms Duyên – 0966 072 571*

----------

